# Help! Viking, Thermador or Wolf?



## mushin (Nov 13, 2007)

Remodeling and can't make heads or tails out of all the info. Looking for a 36" all burners- all gas. Have heard that Viking has some issues with breaking down; Thermador, with the sealed burners seems to be hard to clean, and Wolf seems like it's a bit more expensive for red knobs. 

Not looking for a show piece, just something that will last a LONG time, not break down, and be able to keep up with the demands of people who love to cook.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Mushin,
I noticed that it's been a few days and your post hadn't been answered. Search through this forum section a bit more. Your question has been discussedd many times, perhaps you will find enough information to guide your decision.


----------



## auspicious (Nov 25, 2007)

I looked at the same brands when I chose a Thermador PCG-366 for my kitchen in 1998 (a couple of revisions older than the current PCG-366E). I cooked on it for about seven years before selling the house. I thought it was great. Unless they have changed the star burner design they disassemble easily for cleaning. 

I have not cooked on a Viking so can't compare. I have cooked on some similar Wolf cooktops, and didn't see any advantage over the cheaper Thermador.


----------

